# What type of sand can I use



## kalifornia (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey you guys and gals 

I have a 72 bowfront planted aquarium with 4 Discus and want to change my substrate to sand but not sure what I can use . 

Please help


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Pool Filter/Silica Sand is your best option as it doesn't alter your water ph. You can get them from Lordco or any Pool supplies


----------



## kalifornia (Dec 7, 2010)

Cool 

Thanks Crimper


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Just picked up 150lbs from langey by-water. It should be somewhat close to you being in surrey. Its a really nice grain size, its heavy so it wont get disturber as easy as most sands IMO. I paid 15.99 per 50lbs. Its an off white color sand, not brown/tan like most other pool filter sand.


----------

